# Frage zu Teichbau



## Ostki (25. Aug. 2008)

Moin moin,
ich hatte mit den Gedanke gespielt Fische in einem Pool zu halten nur die unsinige Idee habe ich irgendwann aufgegeben.

Stattdessen kam mir die Idee einen Gartenteich zu bauen.
Ich wollte mal fragen was ich dazu alles benötige weil will den wenn alleine bauen.Der Teich sollte so die Größe 4Mx4Mx1,5M  und wollte als Besatz wohl Karpfen Schleien Rotfedern nehmen

Also was brauche ich könnt ihr mir helfen?"
Mfg Marco vielen dank


----------



## ironice (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Einen Wunderschöne und liebes Hallo

Ja moin, ich bin selber nur Anfängr aber ich sage dir
hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/
kann man sehr sehr viel erfahren vom ersten Spatenstich bishin zum richtigen Filter  ich habe sehr viele Informationen gefunden dir mir Hilfreich waren, also denke ich das Sie es für dich auch sind. 
Schau dich mal nen bischen um.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Ostki (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Dankeschön
Hat sonst noch einer Tipps wenn ich so einen Teich baue  4Mx4Mx1,5M was für einen Besatz empfielt sich da kann ich auch kleine Karpfen Schleien oder Rotfedern einsetzen?!


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Servus Marco

Herzlich Willkommen  

Karpfen würde ich nicht einsetzen, die werden zu groß für deinen Teich.

Rotferdern und Schleien  

Aber da ich ein Verfechter von "Fischlosen Teichen" bin  , würde ich bei deiner Teichgröße auch dazu tendieren  

Zu deinem Teich:


> Also was brauche ich könnt ihr mir helfen?


Hacke, Schaufel, Spaten, Schiebetruhe  
Scherz beiseite  

Mache einmal eine Skizze wie der Teich aussehen soll. Auch ein Foto wo er einmal hinkommen soll wäre hilfreich (mit Gartenschlauch die Umrisse legen), denn man kann dann die Situation besser beurteilen (Bäume).

Welche Folie oder Vließ kann man erst raten, wenn man den Untergrund kennt (Steinig, Sandig, Lehmig, Bauschutt  usw.).
Über die Technik reden wir dann später :smoki


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Setze sofort Bilder ein das man ungefähr den platz sieht und so 
Bis dann


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Moin moin,
da sind einige Bilder mit Beschaffenheit und so,Könntet ihr mir Tipps geben wo hinbauen wie groß und so?

Ich hatte mir gedacht bei Bild 3 vom Apfelbaum bis zu Bild 4  bei der Schaukel die Breite hatte ich mir so vorgestellt wie der Pool vll. bisschen breiter zur linken Seite?!
Wie siehts aus
Danke

Ps: der Apfelbaum ist übrigens da ganz hinten der Baum nicht der Vorne!!!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Hacke, Schaufel, Spaten, Schiebetruhe




Hacke, Schaufel, Spaten kennen wir, aber mal ganz bescheiden und vorsichtig gefragt, Helmut ... was ist den eine Schiebetruhe  - eine "österreichische" Schubkarre ???


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Servus Marco

Danke für die Bilder  

Zur Größe: So groß und tief wie möglich  .
Je größer der Teich umso stabiler wird er  von den Wasserwerten her.

Wohin: würde schon so passen wie du es "Skizziert" hast, nur nicht zu weit Links zu den Bäumen.

Zum Teichprofil hat dir Stefan (Beitrag #2) schon einen Link gegeben. Dort steht alles "Perfekt" drinnen  .


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage.
Wenn ich das ausheben alleine machen würde 
Und halt nur Folie und Pumpe und so nehmen würde auf wieviel kommt dann ungefähr und wie lange würde das ca. dauern?

Wollte wohl so 1,2-1,5 mm Folie nehmen


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Servus Marco

Hier ein paar Anhaltspunkte.
Bei Pumpen von Oase mußt so zwischen 400 € - 700 € rechnen, je nach Leistung. Es gibt zwar billigere anderer Hersteller, würde ich mir aber nicht kaufen. Qualität geht mir halt vor  .


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Und ungefähr ne Billige Folie?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Eine 1mm Folie ab 2,99€ der m²

Google doch mal ein wenig nach Teichfolie


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hey Danke dir,
aber ich wollte so 100-300 € ausgeben was meinste ist das realisierbar für meinen Teich.
Oder wieviel meintest DU müsste einplanen oder könnte ich damit hinkommen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

100€ - 300€ für alles ? Nein, kann leider nicht klappen.


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Schade,was schätzt du denn so ungefähr an allem?Weil bin noch Schüler und so


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Also bei einem Teich von 4 x 4 x 1,5 (das sind 24m³) rechne mal mit Filter, Pumpe, Vlies und Folie, sowie den Erdaushub (ca. 35m³) mit min. 1000€

Nur mal zum Vergleich, ich baue gerade einen ca. 40m³ Teich und rechne mit allem so um die 6000€. Stand heute bin ich bei 2100€ ohne Filter und Folie.


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Erdaushub würde ich ja alleine machen und Vlies hätte ich auch schon


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ich meine nicht buddeln, sondern wohin mit der Erde ?


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ja da hasste recht das ist eine gute Frage wo kann man denn sowas hinbringen?
Aber ich glaube 1000€ für mich als Schüler ist leider zuviel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Containerdienst, pro 7m³ kosten bei uns 170€ inkl. Abfuhr.

Ich denke du solltest in kleineren Dimensionen rechnen was den Teich betrifft  

Auch in 2000 Liter kannst du ein paar Goldfische halten


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Und welche Maße wären das ungefähr?
Und wie teuer ist das so ca?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hmmmm   Rechnen kannst du aber, oder ? 

z.B. 1 x 2 x 1 = 2000 Liter oder 2 x 2 x 0,5 = 2000 Liter, aber die Tiefe ist für Fische nicht so der Hit.

Am besten ist du wartest bis du arbeitest, dann kannst du aber voll loslegen.

Ein Teich kostet auch Geld wenn er fertig ist, Fische werden mal Krank und brauchen Futter usw.

OK ?


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ok aber ich hab jetzt ne Schwachsinns Idee aber ich kann sie ja mal erzählen jetzt aber bitte nicht überreagieren an alle bitte 

Also ihr sehr ja den Pool, der ist 3Mx3Mx0,5M dort ist Pumpe und Filter alles drinne,wäre es da nicht evl. möglich kleine Fische zu halten z.B Goldfische oder Rotfedern oder sonst was?
Also würde dann natürlich auch Pflanzen einsetzen und so etwas.

Wie findet dir die Idee?
Ist das möglich?

Mfg Marco


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Wie findet dir die Idee?
> Ist das möglich?



Ganz ehrlich ? Totaler Blödsinn    

Hat ja  mit Teich nix zu tun oder ?


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Nein nicht wirklich ich berede das morgen mal mit meinen Eltern ob wir das nun machen mit dem Teich und so oder vll. ne Nummer größer

Vielen Dank euch allen melde mich dann morgen bis denne
Aufwiedersehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

OK, überred sie mal und das sie 2000€ locker machen


----------



## DerTim (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo Marco,

warum fragst Du schon wieder, ob es möglich ist im Pool Fische zu halten? Dir wurde dioch im Aquarium Forum schon merfach erklärt, warum das nicht geht.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## ironice (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Bei 3-2-1 gibt es auch gebrauchte Filterpumpen samt Filtermedium.... und auch billige Folie...wenns alles auf Billig sein soll.
Ich kenn des mein teich hab ich einfach entschieden, bei nem Bier oder 3-2-1 mehr *g*, loszu Buddeln.......danach dann Teichfolie, einige Zeit nur Pflanzen, dann gebrauchten filter nachgebastelt...... ich hatte anfangs nichmal das Geld für die Folie  
Alles is möglich nur man sollte im Rahmen bleiben. Schau wieviel Geld du bekommst und Rechne vorm Bestelln aus für was es reicht. 
Hab gerade gesehen PVC 0.5mm nich sehr Stabil dafür aber schon mit flies für 2,39 der m² also lass dich nicht entmutigen! 

Die idee mit dem Pool war echt nunja schlecht, stell dir mal die Fische vor bei den Farben? Das ja wie nen Hund auf Ganja oder so.....
nur überlege dir wirklich was du an Geld hast.


Er is noch nen junger Bursch  ich auch zwar nich ganz so wie er, aber ich kenne des wenn man unbedingt was will, man wartet drauf, dass einer sagt ja das geht.... ohne vor und nachteile gelesen zu haben wird dann schon angefangen.....


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Danke an euch alle melde mich morgen wieder
Tschüss Gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo Ironice

Wow !!!!!

Nicht so schnell.

Wenn man so ein Projekt anfängt, muß man auch bedenken, daß es sich hier um Lebewesen handelt.

Die Sache muß schon richtig angefangen werden.Sonst könnte das schief gehen.

Marco kann ja erst mal mit seinen Eltern reden.Vielleicht kommt ja was dabei heraus.

Wenn ich an seiner Stelle währe und das Geld für Folie und Randgestalltung hätte (Pflanzen nicht zu vergessen) könnte man ja damit anfangen.

Ich würde dieses Jahr sowieso keine Fische mehr einsetzen. Danach könnte er die Technik planen.Z.b. Eigenbaufilter.

Nicht zu vergessen! Es kommt ja noch Weihnachten.Wunschliste" Teichzubehör"

Dann könnte er nächstes Jahr richtig starten. 

Ist nicht Böse gemeint.Halt meine Meinung dazu.

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Moin ich habe jetzt nochmal mit meinen Eltern geredet:

Also wenn ich mir zu Weihnachten Ostern und so weiter nix anderes wünschen würde hätte ich zu den Osterferien wohl so ca. 1000 € zur Verfügung.
Was meint ihr reicht das?

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal vor genommen das ich bis zum Frühling mir erstmal Informationen zulege den Teich abstecke das Zubehör kaufe und dann im Frühjahr los lege was haltet ihr davon?

Mfg Marco


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Servus Marco

Spitze  

Lese hier fleißig mit, mach dich schlau und dein Teich wird sicher sehr schön  .

Und wenn Fragen auftauchen, nur her damit


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Jap Danke dir,
ich habe noch einmal eine Frage wie läuft das mit Teichpumpe und so verlegen und mit wieviel Stromgebühren muss ich ca. im Jahre rechnen?


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo Marco

Super Entscheidung 

Dann hast Du auch genügend Zeit zur Planung.Diese Entscheidung finde ich Spitze von Dir. 

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo Marco

Das kommt darauf an, wie groß dein Teich denn wird.Auch hängt es vom Besatz des Teiches ab.Plane erst einmal,dann wird man sehen.

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Jaa Danke ich glaube (hoffe) dass ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe und ich habe sogar grad von meinen Eltern gesagt bekommen das sie einiges wohl dazu steuern wollen und nimm bisschen von meinem Konfergeld dann wird das klappen 

Vielen Dank euch allen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Also größe sollte so 5Mx4Mx1,5M sein.
Besatz wahrscheinlich Rotfedern Schleien und kleine Kois evl. kl. Karpfen


----------



## ironice (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

off Topic



			
				Black1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ironice
> 
> Wow !!!!!
> 
> ...



Du hast recht es handelt sich um Lebewesen, deswegen hatte ich ja auch gesagt Anfangs nur Pflanzen nehmen und danch wenn wieder Geld da ist so aufrüsten, zum Fische halten. 
Nen GUT Angelegter kleiner Teich, mit ordentlichen Pflanzen kann auch ne Zeitlang ohne Filter Leben. Bei richtiger Pflege

Lebewesen in einem orangen Pool zuhalten wollte ich auch nicht Befürworten! 
Gruss Stefan


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ja nur die erste Frage von meinen Eltern was kostet denn so ein Teich im Jahr an Stromkosten (so um die 20.000-25,000 L)
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


Und wie wird die Pumpe eigl. genau verlegt?


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo Stefan

Im Grunde hast Du ja recht. 

Es waren mir nur zu viele Kompromisse in Deiner Ausführung.Ich würde bei 1,5 m Tiefe z.b. keine 0,5 mm Folie nehmen.

Aber war nur gut gemeint 

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Kann mir denn einer erzählen wie das verläuft mit dem verlgen der Pumpe und Filter oder brauch ich vll. für den Teich mit Fischen gar keinenFilter oder Pumpe?


----------



## ironice (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Kommt drauf an für welche Art der Filterung du dich entscheiden willst, Druck oder Schwerkraft?!
Welche Art von Pumpenwekr du dir für dein Geld leisten möchtest, es gibt welche dir du wie eine Schmutzwasserpumpe in den Teich legst und welche die über ein Rohr/Schlauch das Wasser Ansaugt.
Je nachdem ist die Verlege art der Pumpe und die unterbringung der Elektrik auch anders.


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Was ist denn das leichteste/günstigste?


----------



## ironice (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Laut deinen Maßen, 5*4*1,5 ergibt 30m³ davon ziehen wir mal bei ner ordentlichen Pflanzzone 10m³ ab. Eine Raum von von 20m³ was einer ca. Wassermenge von 20 000lieter entspricht, da ich bei meiner eigenden Filterung auf Mängel und fehler gestoßen bin, bin ich wohl der Falsche. 
Ich denke ne "Profi" Anlage is nich billig. Was anderes kann ich dir gerade nich sagen. 
Habe gerade bei der ausrechnung des Inhaltes 1/3 abgezogen für die Bepflanzungszonen, mir is klar das dort auch Wasser rein muss. Aber für mehr rechnungen is der Kopf heute nich im stande.


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hm was schätzt du so ungefähr nur so ungefähr? 

Naja weis noch nicht ob ich den so groß bau vll. auch nur 3Mx4Mx1,5M
aber das muss ich noch besprechen


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo Marco

Bei Schwerkraft geht das Wasser durch einen Bodenablauf in den Filter.

Dieser ist auf gleicher Wasserstandshöhe wie der Teich.

Bei dieser Variante hast Du einen sauberen Teichboden,wenn richtig geplant.
Es geht auch Bodenablauf-Pumpenkammer.Dann steht der Filter neben dem Teich.

Dieses wird meistens beim Koiteich angewendet.

Beim Gartenteich liegt die Pumpe im Teich und fördert das Wasser zum Filter.

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Achso Vielen Dank,
Und wie läufts das dann mit der Technik wie wird die Pumpe mit Strom versorgt oder so das verstehe ich noch nicht ganz 

Ich weis ich nerv euch wenn ich zu sehr nerv oder mich zu dumm anstelle sagt mir das bitte


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Die Pumpen haben normalerweise ein 10 Meter langes Kabel,was wie Jedes andere Gerät in die Steckdose gesteck wird.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Achso ok Vielen Dank und was schätzte was muss ich so an Strompreisen im Jahr einplanen bei 20.000 Liter?


----------



## ironice (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Unter beachtung der DIN normen kann man so ziemlich zu jedem Punkt in deinem Garten Strom hinverlegen  Das is ein ziemlich kleines Problem. Auf deinem Bild sieht der Garten ziemlich weitläufig aus


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Jap Danke
Hasst schon recht unser Garten ist sehr weitläufig dafür nicht soo breit leider


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Sorry, ich habs bei mir noch nie nachgerechnet.

Hab bei meinen 20000 L drei Pumpen am laufen.

Mann könnte bei Dir von einer 16000 L Pumpe ausgehen.Die von Oase hat z.b. 170 Watt.Dann könnt Ihr ja ausrechnen.Pumpe muß Tag und Nacht laufen.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## ironice (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ich nehme mal ne 200W Pumpen an, das Würde heißen:
24h*0,2kw das heisst 4,8kwh
4,8kwh pro Tag, nehmen wir mal 365 Tage fürs Jahr sind des 1753kwh für das ganze Jahr. 
Das ganze also 1753kwh nehmen wir mit 19cent pro/kwh mal
Kommen wir auf ca. 332€ Für das Jahr
Wobei der Preis pro kwh natürlich ein bsichen anders ist von anbieter zu Anbieter. 
Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Rechenfehler drinne, bin momentanschon nen wenig angetrunken (Auslandseinsatz da darf man mal)

Ich sage nun auch gute Nacht bis morgen


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Vielleicht kommt er ja auch mit einer kleineren Pumpe hin.Es kommt eben auf die Gegebenheiten an.Z.b. Wie weit steht der Filter weg.Aber das sieht man erst alles bei der Planung. 
Wird ein Skimmer eingebaut?? Alles Sachen die mann berücksichtigen muß.
Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Wodrann liegt das was für eine Pumpe man nimmt?
Kann ich auch eine 15.000L Pumpe nehmen wenn ich 20.000 L habe


----------



## Black1 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Wie ich schon sagte.Es kommt darauf an was oder wie Du Planst.

Gartenteich  ------  Koiteich ??

Wie weit steht der Filter weg ??

Mit oder ohne Skimmer  ??

Lies Dich mal hier im Forum durch.Danach können wir Dir anhand Deiner Planung genaueres sagen.


So, jetzt mach ich für Heute schluss.Morgen wartet die Arbeit. 

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Okay ich geh morgen mal in ein Fachgeschäft und dann berichte ich wie ich das alles Plane und dann könnt ihr mir vll. helfen mit dem Besatz und so ok?
Wie gesagt schreib dann morgen wie ich mir das genau überlegt habe.
Wäre dankbar wenn ihr wegen Besatz helfen würdet und so...

Viel Spaß morgen auf der Arbeit 
Gute nacht
Mfg marco


----------



## Ostki (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage muss die Pumpe dann 20.000 l/h laufen oder wie läuft das oder insgesamt also wieviel muss sie dann pro Stunde laufen?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

hmm,...  bevor du schon bei der "Auslegung" der Pumpe bist,.. sollte wirklich erst einmal die Teichgröße klar sein.

Denn, in erster Linie ist die Pumpenleistung abhängig von der Teichgröße (Volumen in m^3) und der Art des Teichbesatzes. (Fische, Pflanzen)

Eine typische Größe ist, dass das Wasser ca.3-5mal pro Tag durch die Pumpe -> Filter läuft.

Also beim 10.000 Liter Teich, ist eigentlich eine 40L/min, Pumpe ausreichend.
und bei 20.000Liter Teich halt ca. 80L/min.
(PS: die Angabe * 60 = Liter pro Stunde   )
Eine 10.000 Liter/h   Pumpe wäre eine 166 L/min Pumpe,.. dann kannst du schon die Hälfte von deinen 1000 Euro auf den Tisch legen.
(abgesehen von der schönen Stromrechnung für deine Eltern  )
z.B.:
http://shop.naturagart.de/teichtechnik/pumpentechnik/bach-und-filterpumpen/

nix für ungut,.. aber in diesem Forum stehen die Grundlagen (und noch viel mehr) alle drin ??! :beeten 
mfG.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Moin moin mutiges Vorhaben ! 
Nach dem was ich so in diesem Thread und im Aquarienforum gelesen habe solltest Du ggf. einfach mal ein paar andere Threads ausser Deinem lesen. 

Du solltest Dir das Basiswissen hier mal durchlesen und Du solltest Dir die Grundlagen der Fischhaltung und der Lebensweise der einzelnen Fische anlesen. 
Das alles lässt sich nicht eben so, mit ein paar Fragen im Fachgeschäft (die reden oft alles schön, weil sie verkaufen wollen) oder im Forum klären. 

Bevor wir also Details klären oder Verständnisprobleme aus dem Weg räumen musst Du glaube ich erst mal in Vorleistung treten und Dir die Grundlagen aneignen. Das beim Teichbau alles deutlich teurer wird als geplant hat vielleicht so mancher schon erlebt. 

Beispiel: Ist der Teich 50 meter vom Stromanschluß, dann braucht man auch 50 meter Erdkabel, ggf. nen Leerrohr, Abzweigdosen, Schalter, FI-Schalter usw. 
Also plan Dir auf jeden Fall noch Sicherheiten ein und wenn das Budget noch zu klein ist bzw. Du noch so wenig Erfahrung mit Teichen hast, wie es rüberkommt fang bitte die ersten ein zwei Jahre ohne Fische an. 

Soll jetzt kein Niedermachen sein, denn es ist wie es ist... jeder von uns hat mal mit null Ahnung angefangen.

Liebe Grüße
Wolf


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Moin,
war heute noch mal im Laden und habe das mit meinen Eltern abgesprochen.
Der teich soll jetzt wohl 4Mx3Mx1,50M werden der Besatz soll Rotfedern Schlein und Goldfische oder Kois sein.

Das sind schonmal die neusten Nachrichten.

Der teich wäre ca. 15 m von einer Steckdose entfernt.

So könnt ihr mir was zu den neusten Dingen sagen?

´Mfg Marco


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> So könnt ihr mir was zu den neusten Dingen sagen?



Ja, Koihaltung ergibt eine ganz neue Situation


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Achso Aber kann man auch Kois zum Beispiel mit Rotfedern halten oder so?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ja, das ist kein Problem


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Und was muss  ich beim Koiteich beachten sollte der größer sein als mein geplanter Teich 3Mx4Mx1,5M oder kann der Koiteich auch kleiner sein?

Ps:Will wenn keine super teuren Kois rein setzen maximal 50-100€
Mfg


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Klar Marco, 

auch mit den neuen Informationen bzw. gerade mit den neuen Informationen sieht man, wie wichtig ist, was ich in meinem letzten Posting geschrieben habe. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Joa Danke dir aber kannst du mir sagen wie das mit einem Koiteich ist,ist das aufwendiger wie ein Gartenteich muss der größer sein als mein geplanter oder  kann der ruhig kleiner rein?
MFg


----------



## Clovere (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

bei den Pumpen auch auf den Verbrauch achten. Es gibt bei grösseren Pumpen mit gleicher Leistung oft Unterschiede bis 150 Watt.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Joa Danke Clovere, kannst du mir sagen wie das mit einem Koiteich ist,ist das aufwendiger wie ein Gartenteich muss der größer sein als mein geplanter oder kann der ruhig kleiner rein? Wollte bisher 4Mx3Mx1,5M bauen


----------



## Clovere (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

aufwendiger vom Bauen her oder der Pflege?


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Naja sagen wir beides^^

UNd wie groß sollte so ein Koiteich so ungefähr sein also Minimum?!


----------



## Kama (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt bis auf Seite 8 gekämpft und finde es verblüffend, dass sich immer noch Leute finden, die antworten und auch noch alles haarklein vorkauen (bzw. vorrechnen). Ihr müsst eine Engelsgeduld haben. :beeten 


@ ostki

Mal ganz ehrlich, wie schon zweimal geschrieben wurde, lies dir das Basiswissen (und andere Threads, Stichwort Tellerrand) durch, so verhinderst du, das das Ding hier bis Seite 650 geht...  


Wie machst du das in der Schule, antwortest du da auch mit "Danke, aber...", wenn du was daheim lernen bzw. dir alleine durchlesen solltest (damit du nicht 30 Jahre auf der Schule bist :crazy)? 


Mannomann, bei einem so teuren Projekt kann man doch mal ein ganz klein wenig Eigeninitiative erwarten. 

In der Zeit, die du hier mit fragen und Antwort abwarten verbracht hast, hättest du dir das Basiswissen dreimal durchlesen können... Aber das ist ja viel zu anstrengend, lieber in Kleinsthäppchen .


Deinen Fragen nach zu urteilen, fehlen dir die absoluten Grundlagen, ohne die es nun mal nicht geht, es gibt halt Zusammenhänge, die man kennen sollte und die zu ausführlich sind, um sie dir hier in einem langwierigen Frage-Antwort-Spielchen zu erklären.

Guck mal da rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=72


Und wenn dann noch Fragen sind, stell sie hier... Sonst kann der Thread am Ende auch oben angepinnt werden - als "das gesamte Basiswissen, komplett in einem Thread - in nur zighundert Seiten!" .


Sorry, aber manchmal fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis .



Ach ja, da war noch was: Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Koi, gekauft als Baby für 10 Euro, und einem teuren Koi? Wird der dann 50 Meter lang, weil er 50 mal so viel gekostet hat? Und muss das Futter das 50fache kosten, damit es ihm so gut geht wir dem Billigkoi mit Billigfutter?  :friede


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Moin Kama,
ich weis ja nicht wie du früher in meinem Alter warst aber naja das ist was anderes...
Dein Beitrag hat mich nicht so viel geholfen aber egal...
Ich will das jetzt auch nicht mit dir ausdiktutieren also lassen wirs......

UNd ich frag dann nochmal auch wenns Kama stört....

Wie groß sollte denn so ein Koiteich sein sollte der auch so 3Mx5Mx1,50M sein oder sollte er kleiner oder vll doch größer sein?

Mfg Marco


----------



## Kama (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ich hab noch mal eine kleine Frage.
Wenn ich mich entschlossen habe welche größe der Teich haben soll und welche Art,
wäre es dann möglich das Loch schon innen Herbstferien zu buddeln (wenn kein Frost ist)?

Mfg Marco


----------



## Kama (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ich hatte fast 2 Jahre einen wachsenden "Bombenkrater" im Garten, im 2. Jahr hatte das Loch eigentlich schon die Endgröße und die grobe Stufenaufteilung. Die letzten Feinarbeiten sowie Sumpfzone habe ich am Tag der Folienverlegung gemacht. 

Habe allerdings sehr sandigen Boden, da hätte es mir schon fertige Stufen bei Regen sofort weggespült bzw. sie wären bei Trockenheit zusammengebrochen. Was mal weg ist, ist sehr schwer wieder dranzubekommen, gilt nicht nur für die Folie .


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ok Vielen Dank dir,
würdest du mir empfelen wenn ich in den Herbstferien bis zur Hälfte fertig bringen würde und in den Osterferien komplett ausbuddeln mit Pumpe Pflanzenbewuchs und so weiter?

Mfg Marco


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ja, das wäre möglich. 

Wolf


----------



## Ostki (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Danke dir Wolf werde dann mal in den Herbstferien beginnen oder wenns schön ist mal am Wochenende.
mfg


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Servus Claudia & Ludwig

[OT]





			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Hacke, Schaufel, Spaten kennen wir, aber mal ganz bescheiden und vorsichtig gefragt, Helmut ... was ist den eine Schiebetruhe  - eine "österreichische" Schubkarre ???



Habe ich ja komplett überlesen  

Wir sagen ja eigentlich "Scheibtruhe", dachte "Schiebetruhe" wäre typisch deutsch, daß ihr jetzt auch noch die "Schubkarre" ins Spiel bringt ....    

Sorry für meine "Nicht-Deutsch-Kenntnisse"     [/OT]


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hi Leute,

ich lerne auch gerade Österreichisch...

Sone "Schiebetruhe" ist doch in Österreich eigentlich das, was bei uns ein SARG ist, oder ??

@ Helmut, mit anderen Worten... mach doch dem kleinen Teichbauer hier keine Angst, sonst glaubt er noch, er brauch auch einen Sarg beim Teichbau..


----------



## Dr.J (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo Marco,

ich finde es toll, dass du dich mit 14 Jahren schon für Teiche und Natur interessiert, aber könntest du dir bitte erstmal das Basiswissen und die Fachbeiträge ansehen? Danach stellst du eine Liste von Fragen zusammenstellen, am besten zusammen mit deinen Eltern, die das ja finanzieren sollen. Diese Liste stellst du dann hier ein, damit wir darüber diskutieren können. Wir sind jetzt inzwischen auf Seite 9 und bei über 80 Beiträgen und eigentlich weiss keiner mehr so richtig worum es inzwischen geht. Du stellst viele Fragen, das ist gut, aber wenn du dir erstmal Gedanken gemacht hast, kannst du gezielter fragen. Viele deiner Fragen werden nämlich schon in den Fachbeiträgen beantwortet.

Als ran an die Beiträge und die Liste. Und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Ostki (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Jap Danke dir,
sag mal wenn ich einen Teich von 3M x 4 M x1,5 M baue  wieviel M hoch 2 brauch ich dann weil war gestern im Teichladen und da kam ich nicht weiter wenn ihr mir da helfen würdet
Vielen Dank

Ps:Reicht eine 1mm Folie?


----------



## Ostki (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Wollte mir dann nächste Woche eine 1mm FOlie holen würde diese reichen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind jetzt inzwischen auf Seite 9 und bei über 80 Beiträgen und eigentlich weiss keiner mehr so richtig worum es inzwischen geht.



Und eine Lösung gibt es noch nicht einmal Ansatzweise.

Und Marco, mach doch bitte das was Dr.J geschrieben hat. Nun fragst du schon wieder sachen, die in den Fachbeiträgen beantwortet werden.


----------



## Ostki (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ja das ist ja von Fall zu Fall anders 
Ich weis ja nicht wie das bei mir ist meint ihr 1 mm Folie reicht?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

OK, letzte Antwort von mir.

1 mm reicht.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hi Marco,

also ich würde erst den Teich ausheben und dann dementsprechend die Folie kaufen.  


So,

und Nun lies die *Fachbeiträge* am *besten mit deinen Eltern* zusammen und entscheidet dann was du/ihr wollt........


----------



## Ostki (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Moin Olli,
etzt mal eine ganz dumme Frage.
wenn ich Größe und Lage weis soll ich erst die Stelle aushaben und dann Fachbeiträge lesen oder andersrum?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ich denke man kann hier Closen, man man man


----------



## Inken (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hallo Marco!

Jeder Teich ist ein Loch im Garten, aber nicht jedes Loch im Garten wird ein schöner Teich!  

Also bitte *erst* lesen, *dann* buddeln!

Fang doch einfach mal hier an!  

 Kleiner Tipp: Ausdrucken, Textmarker schnappen und mit deinen Eltern zusammen durchgehen!


----------



## Olli.P (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hi,




> Moin Olli,
> etzt mal eine ganz dumme Frage.
> wenn ich Größe und Lage weis soll ich erst die Stelle aushaben und dann Fachbeiträge lesen oder andersrum?



Eigentlich gibbet ja keine *dummen Fragen*

Aber das wars dann wohl.........................


Ich habe fertig..............


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Kicher, kicher,

ich hab weiter vor extra nix zur Sache, sondern nur zu Helmuts Sarg geschrieben.... sonst wäre ich ja wieder der Buhmann gewesen.

Ich hab mich da schon verarsc.. gefühlt. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es noch dauert bis ihr das alle merkt.

Alles widerholt sich... immer wieder...


----------



## Dr.J (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

An alle User,

da es sich meiner Meinung nach um eine offensichtliche Vera....e handelt und ich inzwischen bezweifele, dass diese Teichplanung ernst gemeint ist. Stetiges Ignorieren der Hinweise auf die Fachbeiträge, stetige Änderung der Teichmaße und/oder Besatz, Folie kaufen ohne zu wissen welche Maße der Teich haben soll, etc deuten mehr als deutlich darauf hin. Es sollte nun jeder User hier für sich entscheiden ob er weiterhin hier liest und/oder antwortet.

Ich für meinen Teil habe diesen Beitrag auf der Ignorliste.

"Don't feed the trolls"


----------



## Ostki (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ehhm ja wenn du meinst Dr.... ist deine Sache nur zu deiner Info
Den Teich mit den Maßen habe ich heute schonmal abgesteckt geh heute in ein Fachladen lass mich dort wegen Bepflanzung und Pumpe beraten und Folie lege ich mir heute auch zu


----------



## jochen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hi Ostki,

Teich erst buddeln,
dann mit Schnurmaß genau messen,
an allen seiten 50cm mehr berrechnen,
dann kaufen...

da du sicher gleich fragen wirst wie das geht, habe ich dir gleich einen alten Beitrag ausgebuddelt... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/30338/

wenn du dich daran hältst sparst du ne Menge Geld, und einigen Ärger,
wenn nicht sebst schuld.


----------



## Ostki (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Achso Vielen Dank dir Jochen,
ich wollte noch mal Fragen wegen der Uferzone wieviel sollte die so haben mehr als 5000 Liter
Wollte so auf jeder Seite 30 cm machen und dann 40 cm tief

Mfg Marco


----------



## jochen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Hi Ostki,

viel Spaß beim lesen...


----------



## Clovere (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

5000 L als Uferzone finde ich goil  


..............ich war das nicht *gg*


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil habe diesen Beitrag auf der Ignorliste.
> "Don't feed the trolls"


lass ihn doch noch ein paar Tage,.. nächste Woche Donnerstag hat er doch Geburtstag und ist dann doch auch schon 15... 3

ist doch nicht unmöglich, dass man sich auch mit 15Jahren Teichzubehör für bis 1000Eu gönnen kann...  
,... aber klar,  soll er erst einmal die ganzen Grundlagen Infos lesen,.. (wenn das ganze kein "fake" ist)
Aber von Koi´s würde ich hier von vorneherein trotzdem Abstand nehmen ...

mfG.


----------



## Ostki (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Danke dir das du mich unter stützt und ich schwöre und verspreche ich bin kein Fake nur weil ich bisschen mehr Frage und mich mit 14 Jahren für Natur interessiere naja muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Ostki (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

habe mich ja so im Internet durchgelesen und sag mal ist in so einem Filter immer eine Pumpe(oder andersrum) dabei oder muss man dann wenn eine Pumpe und einen Filter kaufen oder gibt es das auch zusammen im Set?!
Vielen DAnk
Mfg Marco


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Sowohl als auch ! 
MfG Wolf


----------



## Ostki (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Danke für die Prompte Antwort,
kannste das genau erklären wie du das meinst?
Zu was rädst du mir mehr?
mfg


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ich mein das, wie ich schreibe. 
Die Entscheidung liegt bei Dir. 

Wolf


----------



## Ostki (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ja hasst schon recht nur ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht richtig^^
Wenn man eine Normale Pumpe kauft ist dort ein Filter dabei oder wenn man eine Filteranlage kauft ist dann dort eine Pumpe dabei?
Vielen Dank 
Mfg


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Teichbau*

Ja genau so meinte ich das !

Aber das ist hier Off Topic ... 
Gehört eher in die Technik Ecke.


----------

